# Cancel a deeded week reservation do you get CUP points?



## breezez (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello,

My 2nd Hyatt Purchase will probably not fully transfer to me until late Dec. or Early January.   It’s a deeded week 17.   

The previous owner went ahead and reserved my fixed week.   My daughter is having her first baby around this time and I want to be around to see my first grandchild.

If I cancel this reservation would I get CUP points that I could move to EEE points for this year or would they come back as LCUP needing to be booked before end of week 17?

Finally what is the last day I would need to cancel reservation by?


----------



## tj5654 (Nov 30, 2018)

I believe you will find that you can cancel your reservation up to 24hrs prior to check in. They will charge a fee, less if you do it online, a little higher if you call in to the reservation number and have it done for you. If you call, they can confirm this for you (no fee for information ) Your cutoff for transferring points to extended exchange is 4 months prior to your deeded week. Once you cancel your reservation the points will go back into your account as CUP until your deeded week and then they will move to LCUP for 6 months after your deeded week and need to be reserved within a 60 day use window. Like I said, a quick call to 800-Go-Hyatt will confirm this for you if you don't want to dig it out of the member site.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 1, 2018)

tj5654 said:


> I believe you will find that you can cancel your reservation up to 24hrs prior to check in. They will charge a fee, less if you do it online, a little higher if you call in to the reservation number and have it done for you. If you call, they can confirm this for you (no fee for information ) Your cutoff for transferring points to extended exchange is 4 months prior to your deeded week. Once you cancel your reservation the points will go back into your account as CUP until your deeded week and then they will move to LCUP for 6 months after your deeded week and need to be reserved within a 60 day use window. Like I said, a quick call to 800-Go-Hyatt will confirm this for you if you don't want to dig it out of the member site.



To clarify, while you can cancel a HRC reservation until the day before check-in, the returned points are NOT normal CUP points.  If cancelled less than 60 days, the returned CUP points are 'restricted' and can only be used for reservations within 60 days.  IE: they really become LCUP points, but they are called 'restricted CUP ' points.


----------



## DAman (Dec 1, 2018)

It appears to me the last day to transfer the points for week 17 to EEE will be at the end of December 2018. Around the 20th of December. 

Can current owner cancel the reservation and transfer to EEE now? 

Otherwise you would cancel the HRPP reservation and you would have CUP points with about four months to find a reservation if you miss the EEE window.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 1, 2018)

DAman said:


> It appears to me the last day to transfer the points for week 17 to EEE will be at the end of December 2018. Around the 20th of December.
> 
> Can current owner cancel the reservation and transfer to EEE now?
> 
> Otherwise you would cancel the HRPP reservation and you would have CUP points with about four months to find a reservation if you miss the EEE window.



Another clarification:  If you miss the EEE window, you can still use your points for an II trade.  The EEE points simply puts the points into an account within HRC to use with II at a later time.  Right up until the day before check in, you can use your CUP or restricted CUP points for II.  Simply pick out a week on II up to a year or more in the future and call member services.  You will have to pay for the trade right then, but if you purchase e-plus you can extend that week out a couple of additional years in the future which gives you a chance to find a week you really want.

By bypassing EEE and going straight to II, you will lose a few points.  For example, if you have a 2000 point week, 1300 will give you a 2 BR with II.  The 700 left over is not enough for a 1 BR, but 430 will give you a studio.  (These are the HRC point requirements for II at high TDI travel periods.  If you trade to a mud season week, the points needed will be less, but your e-plus will not work well.)

You can split up the points anyway you want to get the II trade. If you don't ever want a 2 BR, you can get two 1 BR for 1740 points, which will only leave 260 left if your week is a 2000 point week.


----------



## AJCts411 (Dec 3, 2018)

Have you thought about renting it out?


----------



## breezez (Dec 3, 2018)

AJCts411 said:


> Have you thought about renting it out?


Yes...  Problem is it’s a week 17 and I’m waiting on LT Transfers to do new deed owners attorney to sign documents.  Then recording and Hyatt to due transfer and it is Holiday season...  So I would be surprised if I have access till mid to late January.


----------



## breezez (Dec 4, 2018)

Found this online.   Thought it might help others new to they Hyatt system like myself.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 4, 2018)

breezez said:


> Found this online.   Thought it might help others new to they Hyatt system like myself.



Thank you for sharing this. It’s a real nice and easy to understand graphic explains each of the groups.


----------



## youknowthenight (Dec 7, 2018)

Anybody know if R-Cup points can be transferred to EEE?


----------



## SHG (Apr 4, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Another clarification:  If you miss the EEE window, you can still use your points for an II trade.  The EEE points simply puts the points into an account within HRC to use with II at a later time.  Right up until the day before check in, you can use your CUP or restricted CUP points for II.  Simply pick out a week on II up to a year or more in the future and call member services.  You will have to pay for the trade right then, but if you purchase e-plus you can extend that week out a couple of additional years in the future which gives you a chance to find a week you really want.
> 
> By bypassing EEE and going straight to II, you will lose a few points.  For example, if you have a 2000 point week, 1300 will give you a 2 BR with II.  The 700 left over is not enough for a 1 BR, but 430 will give you a studio.  (These are the HRC point requirements for II at high TDI travel periods.  If you trade to a mud season week, the points needed will be less, but your e-plus will not work well.)
> 
> You can split up the points anyway you want to get the II trade. If you don't ever want a 2 BR, you can get two 1 BR for 1740 points, which will only leave 260 left if your week is a 2000 point week.


I have a new though about this strategy. I actually saved this post so that I can follow this in a couple of weeks when my account is finally opened. However, it recently dawned on me that there may be a slightly better strategy:
Step 1: As soon as account is available, call Hyatt and book FIVE (5) studios at least 1 year out. I have 2200 pts and this will cost 2150 pts. Losing 50 pts.
Step 2: Purchase etrade for each of the 5 reservations
Step 3: If possible, upgrade to a Platinum acct ($139)
Step 4: When I am ready to book a reservation for somewhere I want to go, pay the upgrade fee ($59 for platinum or $99 w/o) to get a 1 bedroom​This approach would give me 5 weeks in a 1 bedroom vs 3 weeks (2 weeks in a 1 bedroom plus 1 week in a studio). For $440 or $500 w/o platinum, you can get 2 extra weeks!!!!

Anybody think this will not work??


----------



## echino (Apr 4, 2019)

You cannot pay an upgrade fee to upgrade an II trade with Hyatt. You can use additional Hyatt points though. When using eplus to upgrade to a larger unit, you will need to pay points difference between the studio and whatever you are retrading into.


----------



## echino (Apr 4, 2019)

Here is the illustration. I used 1,300 Hyatt points for an II exchange into a 2br and purchased eplus. When I do a search using eplus, it gives me an option to reserve a different size unit. If it's a lower unit, points difference is NOT refunded. If it's a higher unit, I need to pay additional points difference. There is no option to pay cash for an upgrade.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 8, 2019)

echino said:


> Here is the illustration. I used 1,300 Hyatt points for an II exchange into a 2br and purchased eplus. When I do a search using eplus, it gives me an option to reserve a different size unit. If it's a lower unit, points difference is NOT refunded. If it's a higher unit, I need to pay additional points difference. There is no option to pay cash for an upgrade.
> View attachment 11170



I have 40 leftover points for II exchanging from 2018 allotment. I used 360 points for a studio exchange and purchased eplus.  Can I move 30 more points from 2019 allotment for Ii exchanging, to have 430 total for a higher demand studio exchange?  I'm hoping I can as long as the 2018 and 2019 points haven't expired in II.  I think my 2018 ones are good until March 2020.  Thanks.


----------



## SHG (Apr 8, 2019)

echino said:


> Here is the illustration. I used 1,300 Hyatt points for an II exchange into a 2br and purchased eplus. When I do a search using eplus, it gives me an option to reserve a different size unit. If it's a lower unit, points difference is NOT refunded. If it's a higher unit, I need to pay additional points difference. There is no option to pay cash for an upgrade.
> View attachment 11170


Thanks echino! This was like a final exam question, and you aced it! I appreciate the thorough answer and can now put that thought to bed......


----------

